# Clyde sail ( trading/coal) smacks



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Any information/photographs etc, of these(sail) trading smacks, particularly GLEN SANNOX, FAIRY DELL, BLUEBELL, JEANNIE, MAGGIE, PRINCESS MAYSE or DASHER is eagerly sought

also 

photos/remeniscences/ etc regarding the Clyde steamer summer calls off Corrie, Isle of Arran and/or the associated "ferry-boats",


also much appreciated

Tom


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

from Mercantile Navy List 1921

GLEN SANNOX - ON 77189 - 19t - blt 1878 Ardrossan - William Kelso, Corrie, Arran
FAIRY DELL - ON 105253 - 17t - blt 1897 Ardrossan - Angus Kerr, Lochranza, Arran
BLUE BELL - ON 67500 - 20t - blt 1875 Ardrossan - George Stewart, Tighnabruaich
JEANIE - ON 67908 - 22t - blt 1872 Rothesay - Dugald McFadyen, Strathlachlan
MAGGIE - ON 77182 - 23t - blt 1877 Ardrossan - Niel Kerr, Caticol, Arran
MAGGIE - ON 77186 - 25t - blt 1877 Ardrossan - Ronald McL Logan, Corrie, Arran
PRINCESS MAYSE - ??
DASHER - ON 97564 - 14t - blt 1892 Ardrossan - Waltrer Cameron, Rothesay


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

davidships,

That 1921 Mercantile Navy List information much appreciated. 

Tom


----------



## mark 1V (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi ,I emailed you earlier i have the Declaration of ownership and certificate of survey for the Fairy Dell a Smack of 42 feet and 6 tenths long and 17.06 tons there is more info on the survey cert , please let me know if you need it regards mark


----------



## Peter Finlay (Dec 18, 2012)

*Mr*

I have just been sent an old newspaper cutting showing the 'FAIRY DELL' in front of Lochranza Castle with another similar vessel. there is a wee horse and a wee cart and a couple of men unloading coal into the cart. There is no date on the cutting, but from sports (golf) reports on the back I have deduced (bit of detective work!) it is not earlier than 1933. The general atmosphere looks a bit 1930ish. I don't know if I can photo-copy it to you. Probably have to wait for my son at weekend, if you want to follow this up.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Zen Zero (Jun 27, 2013)

I've just seen a picture of a coal smack unloading at Millport pier in 1914 on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201243637673636&set=gm.262958610512878&type=1&theater

It appears to be the Mary Kerr from Ardrossan ON 86068.

edit:
Aha! The same photo is posted here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nayesterdays/5553182322/


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks for these responses and my apologies for belated reply. 

Tom


----------



## mark 1V (Aug 4, 2011)

*Fairy dell*

Hi Tom did you get anymore information on the fairy dell ? And what museum did you give the do***ents to ? 
Kind regards Mark


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

I have just come across this thread. There is a book Scottish Sail A forgotten era by Robert Simper published 1974. It deals mainly with Scottish coastal sailing craft. There are references to the Glen Sannox, Fairy Dell, Maggie, and Princess Mayse. It has many photographs but I can only find the Glen Sannox of those I have mentioned. 

Bill


----------

